# Leopard Tortoise Eating Substrate!



## vampire5003 (Mar 27, 2011)

HELP! My leopard tortoise hatchling is eating his substrate! It is Cypress mulch! I only have Spagnum Peat Moss in the shed as a other substrate!
What should I do!? I took him for a soak and he/she had a ton of poop!
Way more than normal! I was gonna feed him some dandelion but he refused to eat because he seemed full! I am worried! I have only had him for 3 days now! I got him from some breeders from Kingsnake called
Robert/Trish! I have him in a 50 gallon rubbermaid tub that measures 4 by 2. I have a Mercury vapor bulb, called a Exo Terra 125w Solar Glo. 
I have a water dish and some food dishes. Substrate is cypress mulch. 
Humidity is 47%, electric hygrometer.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Bumping you up a bit, hopefully someone with more experience can help you out. I have mine on coconut coir and sometimes they eat a little but it's so small it goes right on thru. I had them on crypress when I first got them, but it was too pokey and they are so little. I hope someone comes along soon!


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I've seen this happen under colored light bulbs like red, infrared or black, but not under a MVB. If he's really eating lots of it, and not just checking it out, you'll have to pull him off of it. Try feeding him several plates of his favorite stuff spread around the enclosure for the first few days on a new substrate. If he insist on eating it, you'll have to switch, I suppose.

Are you using any other bulbs, other than the Solar-Glo? Like for night time?


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome. 

I also use coconut coir with no problems. What are your temps like with no night heat light? I'm kinda surprised Tom didn't comment on the humidity issue. 47%? Sounds low to me! He is still pretty new, so he just may be getting used to his new home. Watch him for a few days and switch if he keeps it up. Also post some pics of your habitat and your new baby. We love pics and they really help! Good luck.


----------



## vampire5003 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've seen this happen under colored light bulbs like red, infrared or black, but not under a MVB. If he's really eating lots of it, and not just checking it out, you'll have to pull him off of it. Try feeding him several plates of his favorite stuff spread around the enclosure for the first few days on a new substrate. If he insist on eating it, you'll have to switch, I suppose.
> 
> Are you using any other bulbs, other than the Solar-Glo? Like for night time?



Well at.night I used a exo terra red heat bulb 40w only.once! Did I screw up?!
I hope I didn't!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Vampire5003:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

If the tortoise isn't eating the substrate at night when you have the red light on, then the light is not causing the problem. If you leave the red light on during the day as well as at night, then yes, it might very well be the problem.

I have had good luck using Miner-all. Its a mineral powder manufactured for lizards. In my opinion, when a tortoise eats his substrate, he's looking for minerals that aren't being found in his food. So adding a mineral supplement for a little while is helpful.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

I second what Yvonne said.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 28, 2011)

I got my Russian from Robert/Trish, and a friend of mine got her Leopard from them  
...not helpful, just wanted to add that


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

I third what Yvonne said. Lou was eating dirt all the time, so I bought some miner-all (Yvonne suggested it) and so far the last 2 days he has been outside he has not tried to eat the dirt! Thanks Yvonne, your the bestest!


----------



## djschantz (Apr 17, 2011)

DocNezzy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I also use coconut coir with no problems. What are your temps like with no night heat light? I'm kinda surprised Tom didn't comment on the humidity issue. 47%? Sounds low to me! He is still pretty new, so he just may be getting used to his new home. Watch him for a few days and switch if he keeps it up. Also post some pics of your habitat and your new baby. We love pics and they really help! Good luck.


Ive had my baby leopard tortoise for about a month now, and only now is he starting to eat his substrate in favor of his food. I am using coconut coir and a mercury vapor bulb. I use a ceramic heat emitter at night.


----------



## Squirtle Time (Apr 17, 2011)

I use coconut coir as well, and I went through a lot of different substrates to see what worked best, it seems to win. I wish you luck!


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 18, 2011)

I HAVE A UPDATE! The breeders tried out cypress mulch and it went horribly wrong. They told me a couple torts ate a ton of cypress mulch overnight and seemed healthy. So my old tort died of impaction. The breeders went clean. They sent me a new one. It wasn't my fault. I was wondering why it tried to eat cypress mulch at my house. I had switched to coconut coir. So even if he ate some cypress mulch at my place when he WAS under the CARE of the BREEDERS he decided to eat some.


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> I second what Yvonne said.



Dang I'm having this issue with my second tortoise (Jeremy the redfoot). I think that I will use Coco coir. I heard it's real loose and gets in the eyes and all over the water bowl? Is this true? Also were can I find Miner-al? My husband was sweet enough to buy me a petsmart gift card for ironing his clothes  .


----------



## Robert/Trish (Apr 20, 2011)

vampire5003 said:


> I HAVE A UPDATE! The breeders tried out cypress mulch and it went horribly wrong. They told me a couple torts ate a ton of cypress mulch overnight and seemed healthy. So my old tort died of impaction. The breeders went clean. They sent me a new one. It wasn't my fault. I was wondering why it tried to eat cypress mulch at my house. I had switched to coconut coir. So even if he ate some cypress mulch at my place when he WAS under the CARE of the BREEDERS he decided to eat some.



We have never used cypress mulch as a substrate for tortoises. We recommended to her that she not use cypress mulch because of the possibility of impaction. We offered her (and she purchased) another tortoise at a discounted price ($50 plus shipping) because we felt sorry for her loss and not because it was our fault.


----------



## John (Apr 20, 2011)

Again I will say that the statements made here about Robert/Trish are unfounded,It appears they went out of their way to help an inexperienced keeper and unjustly got dragged through the mud in return.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 20, 2011)

Robert/Trish said:


> vampire5003 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE A UPDATE! The breeders tried out cypress mulch and it went horribly wrong. They told me a couple torts ate a ton of cypress mulch overnight and seemed healthy. So my old tort died of impaction. The breeders went clean. They sent me a new one. It wasn't my fault. I was wondering why it tried to eat cypress mulch at my house. I had switched to coconut coir. So even if he ate some cypress mulch at my place when he WAS under the CARE of the BREEDERS he decided to eat some.
> ...



Thank you for clarifying. What an odd accusation.
Making up lies like this can hurt someone's reputation, so I'm glad this was brought to your attention Robert/Trish.
I purchased my Russian tortoise from you a year and a half ago and he is thriving  I will definitely purchase torts from you in the future.


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 20, 2011)

squamata said:


> Again I will say that the statements made here about Robert/Trish are unfounded,It appears they went out of their way to help an inexperienced keeper and unjustly got dragged through the mud in return.



I am not a inexperianced keeper my redfoot was rescued from an animal shelter. I hate how you are just going on every post and saying crap.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess I should have gone on to all three of the threads were you made negative and according to Robert and Trish false comments, but I was hoping just going on the one would be enough (plus I was really hoping Robert and Trish would make their own comments instead of me doing it second hand, which they now have). I think Squamata, was just trying to clear up some misconceptions you may have had or been giving out about them (Robert/Trish) since you made comments about them on all the threads.

Just so you know, if you really want to be mad at anyone in here, be mad at me. I freely will admit, I am the one who went to Robert and Trish to get their side of things and pointed them to the comments you were making.


----------



## Neal (Apr 20, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Just so you know, if you really want to be mad at anyone in here, be mad at me. I freely will admit, I am the one who went to Robert and Trish to get their side of things and pointed them to the comments you were making.



Thanks for doing that. It's always good to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 20, 2011)

Frankly, you ARE an inexperienced keeper. One tortoise does not make you 'experienced'. Your first tortoise died and now you are wanting a hatchling Sulcata. I don't mean any disrespect but what I am reading about you is just not right. You need to get one tort and raise him for a bit before you run out and get another.

I have been using black light bulbs on cypress mulch for a long time and my tortoises don't eat the substrate. In several habitats the black light bulbs are on 24/7 and still my tortoises do not eat the substrate.

I recommend you raise one or 2 tortoises for a while and get a little more experienced before you get more Sulcata and they end up needing to be rehomed.


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 20, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, you ARE an inexperienced keeper. One tortoise does not make you 'experienced'. Your first tortoise died and now you are wanting a hatchling Sulcata. I don't mean any disrespect but what I am reading about you is just not right. You need to get one tort and raise him for a bit before you run out and get another.
> 
> I have been using black light bulbs on cypress mulch for a long time and my tortoises don't eat the substrate. In several habitats the black light bulbs are on 24/7 and still my tortoises do not eat the substrate.
> 
> I recommend you raise one or 2 tortoises for a while and get a little more experienced before you get more Sulcata and they end up needing to be rehomed.



I never plan on rehoming any tortoises. I LIVE ON 3 ACRES OF LAND! WE HAVE LOT'S OF SPACE! MONEY IS NOT A ISSUE! I JUST LIKE TO LOOK AT WAYS TO SAVE MONEY! YOU HAVE BEEN THRASHING ME ALL DAY! PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES! I AM NOT A IDIOT! I HAVE LIVED AROUND TORTOISES MY WHOLE LIFE, SEEING THEM AT THE ZOO. I REMEMBER MY UNCLE OWNING WHAT I BELIEVE WAS A GREEK TORTOISE, HE HAD IT OUTSIDE IN A REALLY LARGE PLACE. I REMEMBER HIM FEEDING GRASSES AND WEEDS TO IT! ALTHOUGH HE DID FEED A LOT OF FRUIT'S, BUT THIS WAS BEFORE 1975 IT WAS AROUND 1970-1973 WHEN MY UNCLE KEPT IT.




maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, you ARE an inexperienced keeper. One tortoise does not make you 'experienced'. Your first tortoise died and now you are wanting a hatchling Sulcata. I don't mean any disrespect but what I am reading about you is just not right. You need to get one tort and raise him for a bit before you run out and get another.
> 
> I have been using black light bulbs on cypress mulch for a long time and my tortoises don't eat the substrate. In several habitats the black light bulbs are on 24/7 and still my tortoises do not eat the substrate.
> 
> I recommend you raise one or 2 tortoises for a while and get a little more experienced before you get more Sulcata and they end up needing to be rehomed.



MY FIRST LEOPARD HATCHLING TORTOISE DIED I WANTED TO GET A SULCATA FOR MY HUSBAND AND I. HE LOVES HOW BIG THEY GET!


----------



## OllieInAZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Please stop yelling.


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 20, 2011)

OllieInAZ said:


> Please stop yelling.



I will if people stop THRASHING me.


----------



## Angi (Apr 20, 2011)

I really think that the forum members are trying to help you and keep you from getting in over your head. I have to agree. Slow down, enjoy the tort you have and in six months you will have a better idea of what is a good move for you and your family. Keep reading posts and studying torts and you may decide a different tort is right for you. I envy your large yard. Where do you live?


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 20, 2011)

Angi said:


> I really think that the forum members are trying to help you and keep you from getting in over your head. I have to agree. Slow down, enjoy the tort you have and in six months you will have a better idea of what is a good move for you and your family. Keep reading posts and studying torts and you may decide a different tort is right for you. I envy your large yard. Where do you live?



Alvin, Texas about 20 minutes away from Houston, Texas.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not been "thrashing" you all day as I have not been home all day. I have made 2 posts about you and basically all I did was quote your own posts. I have not yelled at you or insulted you and would appreciate it if you would give me the same respect. 

Seeing tortoises at the Zoo does not make you a qualified tort keeper. Seeing your old Uncle's tort who you can hardly remember does not make you a qualified tort keeper. You would be better off if you would just admit you are an inexperienced keeper and ask the more qualified keepers for help instead of yelling at people like me, you just make yourself look worse. Calling you inexperienced is not "thrashing" you, it is simply stating the truth.

Frankly saying that you want to get a Sulcata for your husband because he loves how big they get is waving a red flag at me. I can see a power feeder in the making. If you do get another Sulcata hatchling I hope you follow Tom's care sheet and don't try to raise a giant tort faster then he should be raised. My Sulcata Bob is just turning 13 years old so it does take some time for one to get big. I hope you are prepared for the wait.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I think it's time to get this thread back onto the subject at hand. I believe Margaret was asking for thoughts about what to do because she is afraid her Redfoot is going to or is currently nibbling at the cypress mulch. Is that correct, Margaret?


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 20, 2011)

That's easy, use something else like coconut coir.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 20, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> That's easy, use something else like coconut coir.



If I recall, she didn't like the way it stuck to the tortoise.


----------



## John (Apr 21, 2011)

vampire5003 said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > Again I will say that the statements made here about Robert/Trish are unfounded,It appears they went out of their way to help an inexperienced keeper and unjustly got dragged through the mud in return.
> ...



You should not be trying to ruin the reputation of a good breeder based on your inexperience,And an experienced keeper would not due same based on one unfortunate event,you have not been to their facility so there for anything you say is speculation.
This is the kind of misinformation that can keep the less reputable breeders going,false statements like yours can wrongly lead to someone overlooking these good breeders and possibly picking a bad one instead.As to the rest of your comments in response to the people trying to help you here.Please see second line of signature below


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 21, 2011)

You are getting very defensive but you have yet to acknowledge the fact that you LIED about Robert and Trish using cypress mulch...lied about them saying the torts ingested the substrate...lied about them "owning up to it" and sending you another tortoise for free...
I sincerely hope you have apologized to them privately at the very least. 
Thank God Jacqui brought this to their attention so they were able to clear things up. You could have seriously hurt their reputation.


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 21, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> You are getting very defensive but you have yet to acknowledge the fact that you LIED about Robert and Trish using cypress mulch...lied about them saying the torts ingested the substrate...lied about them "owning up to it" and sending you another tortoise for free...
> I sincerely hope you have apologized to them privately at the very least.
> Thank God Jacqui brought this to their attention so they were able to clear things up. You could have seriously hurt their reputation.



No


----------



## coreyc (Apr 21, 2011)

No what ?


----------



## vampire5003 (Apr 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> No what ?



Stop....Leave me be.....Or I will send my tortoise to eat your garden in the middle of the night!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 21, 2011)

okay guys...I'm sure she gets the point. 

I had the same problem with my sulcata tortoise eating small amounts of cypress. Sometimes I would catch him nibbling on it so I would pick him up and take it out of his mouth. All i did was make sure I had good bright lighting, exercise, available food...eventually he gave up trying to eat it because he had better tasting things to eat. Once in a while I'll catch him taking a little bite of things he's curious about (his wooden bridge, the thermometer) but I don't worry about it anymore. He poops regularly and he's healthy


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2011)

vampire5003 said:


> Stop....Leave me be.....Or I will send my tortoise to eat your garden in the middle of the night!



  Sitting here totally enjoying this "threat". I love it! I have to remember to use it myself some time in the future. 

She is right however folks, please stop about the Robert/Trish matter and move on and back, to what this forum is all about... helping each other to help our tortoises, so no tortoise has to suffer.


----------



## myrtle651 (Apr 24, 2011)

I WENT TO THE ZOO LAST WEEK! GOING TO GET ME A RHINO!


----------

